

Fear And Loathing OF Silicon Valley - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/18/no-sympathy-for-the-devil/

======
jacques_chester
OK. I know it's the usual fluff-quest, the usual navel-gazing. TechCrunch
raised to the power of TechCrunch. Gotta write your 500 words. I get it. You
wake up and think:

"Lots of people are discussing X, Y and Z and I can't think of anything to
write today. I guess I'll write about how people are writing about X, Y and Z
and slap a thick sauce of world-weary ennui on top to hide that the fish has
turned."

But I must regretfully derail the entire conversation, because I am unable to
let this one aside pass without comment:

> _But they also let people numb emotional pain rather than face it, quiet
> their children rather than teach them._

Let's just leave the psychiatry to the psychiatrists, shall we? And admit to
ourselves that perhaps watching _Garden State_ isn't a substitute for earning
a medical degree _and_ a psychology degree _and_ doing research _and_ taking
supervised placements.

Looking down on pharmaceutical treatments for depression and ADHD because it's
fashionable to hate Big Pharma is more than annoying. It is harmful because it
perpetuates inaccurate stereotypes about the treatability of difficult,
potentially life-threatening illnesses.

Please, all holders of poetic license. Stop doing taking this rhetorical
shortcut. You are hurting people.

